# Preparing shelter dogs for homes



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

I've noticed that some puppy walkers and volunteers at a local shelter were allowing their charges to get away with behaviours that needed some corrections. I know they have the best intentions and just want to play and love on their charges and so that makes it hard sometimes to look at the other side. They may be encouraging naughty ways and make finding a new home just a tiny bit harder for these precious ones.

KsKs will be starting a new project this fall with one of our local shelters (no-kill). We will go and work with the volunteer puppy walkers and any of the staff that want to sit in and go over some of the basics in good puppy manners. We realize that these dogs don't have much time for one-on-one during their daily walks but this makes every minute that more valuable to be used.

We want to make good first impressions on potential adopters. Walkers will work on loose leash walking, no jumping while greeting people, and only pottying at allowed spots. We are also going to show how it is soooooo easy to get a dog to learn to sit on command to show off just how smart they are to their visitors.


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

I think this is an absolutely wonderful idea!







Good luck.


----------

